# Dónde conectar el estereo a mi transmisor fm ?



## muela2005 (Ene 9, 2014)

saludos de nuevo en este caso  y para que veais lo melon que puedo llegar a ser..
estoy pensando en adquirir un fm transmiter de 50 w de la marca seratel concretamente el modelo st-501.1 que veo que tiene estas entradas:  *tres de subportadora, una de señal compuesta (MPX) y una mono, balanceada.*
A esto es lo que lleva pero no me aclaro como meterle la señal de la mesa de mezclas a ver si me podeis ayudar y me aclarais si me vale este transmisor o no es bueno
*Potencia de salida 50 W, hay una versión en 150 W. (Regulables)* no se a ver si me orientan...gracias


----------



## tiago (Ene 9, 2014)

@muela2005

La salida de la mesa de mezclas, la has de conectar a un _generador o codificador de stereo_, sobre éstos aparatos hay amplia información en el Foro, concretamente en ésta sección.
Éste dispositivo, te ofrece una salida MPX la cual la debes conectar a tu transmisor por la entrada correspondiente.

En cuanto a ésta marca no te puedo decir nada pues no la conozco.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola caro muela2005 , yo desconoco esa marca de  transmissor portanto no posso opinar si el es bueno o no , seguramiente ese fabricante (seratel) deve tener lo generador o codificador estereo para agregar a ese equipo o qual es conectado en la entrada MPX.
Las entradas de subportadora es usada en caso de usteds tener en manos codificadores de SCA ( canal secundario de programa de audio ) o RDS ( informaciõn escrita digital).
Para  transmitir programas de audio solamiente en mono basta conectar la entrada balanceada del transmissor a la salida balanceada de una mesa de audio ( Mixer) y listo.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## muela2005 (Ene 10, 2014)

Gracias a todes
Vale la cosa es que el transmiter no genera el estéreo o eso entiendo que 
tengo que incluirle un generador de estéreo salida mpx....

Por que si no se emitirá en mono caso que la conecte por mono balanceada eso entiendo. ..gracias desde Madrid


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2014)

Inicialmente usteds puede transmitir en mono sin peña algun , incluso lo rango de transmissiõn es major una vez que transmissiones en mono tiene una relaciõn sinal/ruido mejor que a la en estereo porque la "banda de frequenzia" ocupada por una modulacion mono es mucho menor que la ocupada por una en estereo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## muela2005 (Ene 10, 2014)

esta bienesto lo entiendo y por tanto creo que seria la conexion....
mesa mezcla--->enlace transmisor al centro emisor(que supongo que este llevara la portadora estereo junto con la emision correspondiente)---->centro emisor con receptor de portadora que viene del control y supongo que el receptor que esta en el centro emisor traduce lo que llega ..tanto lo que llega de audio asi como la portadora estereo y la meteremos en el excitador por (mpx) y el excitador al amplificador correspondiente con salida final a la antena ...no se si queda bien la cosa asi dicha o lo que entiendo es que el estereo sale del control por (mpx) y llega al emisor por (mpx)....

gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2014)

Si estas correcto, en lo estudio tienes la mesa de mescla en seguida lo encoder estereo que genera lo estereo multiplex (MPX) despues segue para lo radio enlace e por fin la antena direccional del radio enlaçe direccionada a el posto transmissor que estas lejos preferencialmente en un sitio bien elevado para se lograr un bueno alcaçe.
En lo posto transmissor tenemos la antena direccional apuntada para lo estudio conectada  a el receptor de radio enlaçe con su salida MPX conectada a la entrada MPX del transmissor de FM.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## muela2005 (Ene 11, 2014)

graciasa todos comprendidoooo lo tengo claro  esperare a completar mi adquisicion....gracias atodos


----------



## muela2005 (Ene 13, 2014)

Saludos
Que tal iría airomate .creo se llana asi... que creo que es capaz de
Generar estéreo y ya puestos de generar rds...
 No se si valdria por que dice que genera MPX desde el pc .
Qué opinan....
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2014)

muela2005 dijo:


> Saludos
> Que tal iría airomate .creo se llana asi... que creo que es capaz de
> Generar estéreo y ya puestos de generar rds...
> No se si valdria por que dice que genera MPX desde el pc .
> ...


Hola caro Muela2005, es possible enplear un encoder virtuar , pero la targeta de sonido del ordenador  tiene que sener de alta performance con 192Kb de amostragen ao minimo iso de debe por que la banda ocupada de un senal MPX es de 53Khz.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## muela2005 (Ene 13, 2014)

vale  de acuerdo entonces me quedo con esta opcion airomate..
lo de tarjeta de sonido es otra cosa no se si las que llevan las placas base del pc podra valer
lo miro a ver que tal resultaria si no ustedes diran por alguna en concreto que vaya de fabula


gracias


----------



## tiago (Ene 13, 2014)

muela2005 dijo:


> ... No se si las que llevan las placas base del pc podra valer





muela2005 dijo:


> ...Ustedes diran por alguna en concreto que vaya de fabula


Habían por ahí unas Asus Xonar que cumplían los requisitos.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2014)

En algun momento lo proyectista o ventor de lo SoftWare del generator estereo mencione la necessidad de una tarjeta de sonido con requisito mui superior de las comunes. 
Seguramiente se que una tarjeta de sonido comun no anda con una salida MPX por total insuficiencia de banda passante.
!Saludos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## muela2005 (Feb 1, 2014)

saludos esa es la pregunta que cable devo usar entre pc y MPX del transmisor fm
he probado on ambos y parece que con los dos anda perooooooo.... cual seria correcto¿?¿?¿?
tengo unos 15 metros entre pc y emisor ustedes diran  muchas gracias ..


----------



## tiago (Feb 1, 2014)

Para el audio, usa cable de audio. El RG58 es cable de antena.
Te he movido el post a este hilo que abriste para las dudas con tu emisor. Ubícalas aquí.

Saludos.

P.D. Los puntos y las comas convierten las sopas de letras en textos coherentes


----------

